# Name the puppy!



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

My brother brought home this stray from the airbase he works at.. She showed up 4 days ago and has been trailing people around. They tried to get rid of her by driving her away and dropping her off, but she kept coming back. The officers wanted to get rid of her, call animal control and she'd probably be put down. 

She has big teats, the vet says she probably gave birth in the past few months. She less than 1.5 years old and a real darling. Shes adorable! She had her first car ride to the vet, her first leash walk home, and she did great. Shes friendly though a bit unsure/shy in new places, she opens up real quick!

Anyhow, I need help with a name.. I've gotten in touch with a rescue and we will be meeting them at their vet on Saturday to get her the full workup with bloods and arrange her spay, paid for by them. We'll be fostering her till someone shows interest in her, and will present her at the next adoption drive 

Without further ado... here's Dog #2!! (thats what I registered her as at our vet, don't want to get too attached)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She looks like a Lacy!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Billie! (don't know why, just what I thought when I saw her face)


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

What a nice face. And love the Halloween photos of Summer.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I love Billie...maybe Billie Jean?? =)


----------



## kdel (Jul 26, 2011)

Mia. She's adorable!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Lilah? 

This is probably me seeing golden retriever in everything, but this looks like somebody put a young golden's head on a shepherd mix's body. What a special sweetheart.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

How about Autumn? Since she's kind of Summer's cousin and it's October.


----------



## MissKitty (Sep 29, 2011)

another vote for Billie


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

She does look like a Billy Jean to me to! Shes got a beautiful face with such a happy look in her eyes. Thanks for caring for her.......


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Well she is a sweet looking dog I like names that are different so I say she should be Genesis. Since she is starting a new life. I hope she finds a forever home soon.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Im thinking Sophie. She totally looks like the head of a Golden and the body of a Shepherd!


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Bentley's Mom said:


> How about Autumn? Since she's kind of Summer's cousin and it's October.


 
I like this splendid recommendation.


----------

